

Using the Kinect to Build in Minecraft - ihodes
http://www.orderofevents.com/MineCraft/KinectInfo.htm

======
erreon
I got insanely excited thinking that I could play Minecraft with the Kinect
that is being delivered tomorrow.

Using the Kinect as a 3D camera for modeling in Minecraft is pretty sweet too
though. It has been pretty amazing to see what the community comes up with on
Minecraft servers and how amazingly creative people are with hardware like the
Kinect.

~~~
intended
Convert Lego Blocks to Minecraft directly!

Now to figure out the reverse.

------
keyle
Fantastic idea.... Although It's only a matter of time until someone take a
snapshot of his ... and you find yourself walking around a giant... statue.

------
veb
That's astounding.

------
defdac
Amazing. Both the software and his girlfriend.

